# Trouble signing in on my phone..



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm not sure if it's my phone or what..

Every time I have ever tried to sign in from my phone, I get to the Redirecting screen: 'Welcome back Laverne....' but then when it loads the main page again, I'm not signed in! 

This has happened at times when I could not be signed in anywhere else, and just now I logged out on the computer to make sure, and also set my bookmark on my phone to be the DBSTalk mobile format. Still same thing.  (Although I'll have to say it did load a heck of a lot faster! :grin: ) Probably doesn't matter, but I can log into Yahoo just fine, so I don't think it's some weird phone log in problem.

What am I doing wrong? Any ideas??


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

Maybe the cookie that recognizes you also stores information about the IP address of your last logon. As I understand it, when you access via dial-up, you are assigned a new IP address each time.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I've never had any trouble logging in anywhere else, like at a friend's house or my parents' house. :shrug:

(I have DSL, my friend has DSL, my parents have dial-up..)


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

A while back I started having to log in each time. I noticed a box named "keep me logged in" (or some such thing) wasn't checked. I activated it and haven't had to log in again since then.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

:lol: Sorry if that was a problem for you.  That was my idea! 

That was changed when they switched over to the new vB software (3.5). I suggested it would be more helpful for people who log in places like their work (on their break, of course! ) or the library, so they wouldn't have to UNcheck it to avoid worrying about the possibility of someone coming along and using their account or viewing their personal info. Members who use the same computer all the time would need to check it only once (like you did) and then forget about it. Kind of a win/win, I thought.  (Wish AIM had that option! )


Unfortunately, on my phone, I can't even get logged in at all!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Lav, what model phone are you referring to and is it an actual smart phone or a Motorola flip phone with a basic browser? Try to remember your little flip phone probably doesn't have a cache memory big enough to retain an actual cookie for more than a v-coder refresh cycle. Sheesh, OK, sorry perhaps that was pulled out of my behind. 

But really, what kind of phone are we speaking of?

*This?*









*This?*









*Or This?*


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Kyocera ..... SoHo........ 

Hey! I wanted the smallest one I could find! :shrug:

And I like it!  But I will like it less if I can't EVER log in here! :grin:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Laverne said:


> Kyocera ..... SoHo........
> 
> Hey! I wanted the smallest one I could find! :shrug:
> 
> And I like it!  But I will like it less if I can't EVER log in here! :grin:


model Lav, model. I can look up the specs for you.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

No, I will not!   

OH, model of PHONE! I believe the actual NUMBER is the KX1.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

http://www.kyocera-wireless.com/soho-phone/


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes, that's it.

Is that bad?  I wanted one that would fit in my pocket!

And my provider is Alltel, if that matters..


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Like image number 2 below it is a WAP Mobile Web 2.0 phone. I don't really know enough about MWB2.0 to really say for sure, but I gave up on it for real browsing. Still looking but I would say your PIM browser is next to non-existent. Let me look a few more places to see if I can find any info about cookie handling capabilities of this particular WAP model.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks, Jay! Much appreciated.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Laverne said:


> Unfortunately, on my phone, I can't even get logged in at all!


Sorry Laverne, you may want to PM Don Landis as he makes me look like an amateur when it comes to this stuff, but I just don't see any real PIM capability on your phone besides the basic My mobile Web 2.0, which basically lets you check news head lines, sports, stocks, and weather, etc, of basic low bandwidth dedicated websites. I could be way off and I look to phone guru Landis for guidance.

However, my opinion is, if you subscribe to alltel's MMWB2.0 service, and tried to log into a site such as this, you just don't have the cache memory to handle it. Even if you defaulted you account to no avatars, no Sig's, no images, and flipped it into PDA mode, not sure you could get all the way in. Again, I could be way off so I look to Don for advice.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Maybe he will check in here and impart some of his usual words of wisdom since you asked for his advice.


:grin:


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Alltel lists three pda phones capable of web surfing with web browser-
Treo, Blackberry and the PPC6700. Others support a select set of specific information sites such as weather, news etc. I got that from their web page on their internet services. Things may have changed since I looked into this for my wife as she wanted e-mail access and google search mostly but none of the phones with limited pda functions would do it. She ended up very happy with the treo 700w. I think Jason has the right idea as to why but it also may be due to the limited nature of what alltel is offering in your service package. I dont see why they couldn't cache the dbstalks forum in pda mode except for a business decision that it didn't rank among the 160 sites your phone internet access supports in their mobile web2.0 service.  
You want full internet with alltel, you need the one of the three pda phones offered plus their full data plan. It's no different than what other providers will offer.

From alltel specs-
_"Axcess Web itself is your connection to the Internet. With Axcess Web you can check the weather temperatures in your area and news headlines, right from the top deck! You'll even have access to over 160 sources of information, from news to sports. Check out the latest shopping sites like FTD Flowers and eBay. Your options are endless."_

The clue here is 160. That is a pretty small world wide web.  Which is why my wife said this would not work for her needs of being able to access her insurance vendors for full web support. She does this now with her Treo700w.

You may not have read in other forums but Scott G. and I were in this decision mode back at CES. We both ended up not going with the treo 700w due to limited capability even with that device. Just too limited memory. We both decided that the 6700 is the top of the crop today with its featureset. I'd say if you are into all sorts of PDA function, you'll need the 6700 with broadband access. If limited communications will do then the Treo700w may be a better suit as it comes designed to work well with stock stuff. Just not good for really loading it up. Finally, you have the Blackberry. excellent for push e-mail and phone but also not good for lots of accessory stuff. Best to work stock setup.
If weather reports news, order flowers from your phone, and some limited entertainment web sites are your thing (not) then what you have is the right device.

I don't believe there is one that does all. My wife feels my 6700 is too complex compared to her Treo. Treo is designed for business user, not the power computer user. Like anything else you need to define your priorities and then pick the device that does most of what you need.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

For some reason I subscribe to Nextel Wireless Web for $5 extra. About the only pages I can load on my phone are Yahoo and MapQuest. My mobile DBSTalk surfing is done on my PDA via pirate connections


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I just looked at this whole entire thread, smilies, photos and all, from my phone without logging in.  Just can't log in!  So, it has enough memory to load the pics, but not enough to save a cookie, is that what you're telling me? I guess that means I would be able to read some of the threads, but not reply, huh?

As for just going out and getting a different phone.. uhh, NO. I did get the smallest one Alltel carried for a reason, and I'm not planning to change it any time soon. I need a cell phone, not a portable mini-computer. I had just been hoping for an extra bonus. Oh, well. 


I would say this probably should be moved to another forum, since it's a 'problem' with my phone, but maybe someone else has been wondering the same thing..


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh, I thought you could NOT get the web site! Guess you do have the full service afterall. I don't think you need to save a cookie in order to sign in, I thought that was to be able to go to the site and not have to type your user ID and PW over and over again. Two things here to do that. set your cookies to save on your browser and check the box "remember me after entering the UID and PW once. That is how I do it here. 

I wonder what sort of error message you get when you do this? Do you get the UID not recognized, PW not recognized or just nothing?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I wish I could find where to save the cookies on my browser. 

I don't get an error message. When I first go to the site, I am a guest, just like at home on my computer. Then I log in my User Name and PW, hit OK, get to the "Redirecting Screen" ('Welcome back to DBSTalk.com, Laverne......'), but the next page I see is the home page again, only I am still a guest, and it is asking me to enter my User Name and PW again.

I have looked and none of my menu stuff says anything about 'cookies', or I would have already checked it. There are a couple of other security settings, but I don't know what they mean. And none of the info that came with my phone says anything about the browser settings. I guess I should do some searching online and try to find out more about the browser settings for my phone.

Thanks for your help.


----------

